

Microsoft's C++ REST SDK (Casablanca) - alok-g
http://www.drdobbs.com/windows/using-the-microsoft-c-rest-sdk/240164544

======
guiomie
Cool stuff. It would be nice to see benchmarks agains't an MVC5 REST api.

